# Portable Video Rack



## Studio (Nov 11, 2009)

My school is looking to upgrade their portable video system.

We currently set up on a 6' table and have to store all our equipment in bins.

We are looking to create a rack like in the sketch.

We need recommendations for a rack like the one in the photo about 5' high or standard size.

We also need rack mountable video monitors like in the sketch nothing fancy but at least 4 for cameras and 1 for the main feed.

I am new to racks so if there are any articles or websites (besides CB) I should know about.

We already have mixers and cable.

We would also need some type of light/power unit on the top of each side of rack, I now they exist because we have them in our auditorium.


----------



## avkid (Nov 11, 2009)

Markertek does all sorts of custom racks for broadcast and installation.

Markertek - Audio and Video Equipment - Professional Broadcast Studio Equipment


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a few questions for you. What kind of budget do you have for this project? You need racks, and judging by your description they must be portable. Since they are to be about five feet tall, I assume that they are not going to be picked up and put on a production desk. Do you plan on having your mixers mounted in that position? If so, that will put them very near the floor and not very accessible. It seems that you have a lot of wasted space in the racks, so you may consider smaller racks that you can then put on production table.

For your monitor selection, check out B&H Photo Video who has several different rack mounted options for you. 

For your power needs, I'd recommend finding a Furman power conditioner. You can get them with retractable lights or jacks for Littlelites.

For the rack itself, you have many options out there, but if you need direction finding one, let us know.

As for additional education, while this isn't rack building specific, Extron Electronics offers a wide variety of educational articles for free which will help you in your efforts. I would recommend looking at the signal distribution area specifically.


----------



## jstroming (Nov 11, 2009)

I would look into these models...they are fairly low-budget.

Video monitors: Marshall V-R44P (composite video) and 9" Ikegami Ikegami | TM93RM21 9" Rack Monitors | TM93RM21 | B&H Photo
Also you can find some GREAT deals on e-bay for sony broadcast monitors (13"-20" I've gotten for $200 used). The dual monitor Ikegami setup is very nice if your video mixer has PVW/PGM capability.

Power/Light: I think most trades people actually call them "Furman's" because the overwhelming majority of power conditioners in Racks are made by Furman. Like a previous poster said, they are the best. I would look into the Furman M-8LX...it's about $90.

Cable/Storage: I've always used Middle Atlantic D series drawers, which go for between $120-$150 (can be bought in 2RU, 3RU, or 4RU models). I was recently impressed by a Raxxess drawer so I would look into that too.

Rack: Any roadcase supplier should be able to build you a decent portable rack. Keep in mind how much space you need (measured in Rack Units). I would try to find a local supplier, as you will save ALOT on shipping (as they are heavy). Shockmount foam around the outside of the rack is a must if your planning on putting it on a truck. Depending on your budget and location, I would recommend: www.olycase.com,www.janalcase.com. These 2 companies, although they build GREAT cases, are on the very expensive end....I would just look at the pictures and get some ideas!!

Here is an example of a rack I built for a tour about 5 years ago...notice the "Furman's" above the video mixer. Those Quad-monitors are the Marshall ones I was telling you about. The drawers in the lovely "work rack" to the right are Middle Atlantic D Series.

PS: SORRY FOR THE CRAZY SIZE!!! HAHA


----------



## Studio (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the ideas we are in the planning stages and will defiantly use all you Ideas.


----------



## museav (Nov 12, 2009)

ruinexplorer said:


> You need racks, and judging by your description they must be portable. Since they are to be about five feet tall, I assume that they are not going to be picked up and put on a production desk. Do you plan on having your mixers mounted in that position? If so, that will put them very near the floor and not very accessible. It seems that you have a lot of wasted space in the racks, so you may consider smaller racks that you can then put on production table.


What you are looking for as far as aesthetics, logistics and portability is an important consideration. I worked for a company that built portable production systems for high schools, colleges, corporations and the military. A portable rack for a high school was typically much different from on that had to be shipped around the world and used in the field. Some racks were oak or cherry trimmed with fixed laminate desktops, but were on casters. Others were ATA flight cases with sliding or tilt-up work surfaces that could be transported just about anywhere. So think about things such as whether you might be transporting the racks and maybe want ATA rated cases with locking covers or are you just moving them around a bit, say pushing them into an adjacent storage area? Do they need to look finished with wood trim or is a very utilitarian flight case or metal rack look acceptable? Should the two rack move as one unit or two separate pieces?

How do the racks connect to the system? Are you thinking permanently attached umbilical snakes coiled up inside the racks that are pulled out or a connector plate or panel on the rear or side of the racks?

There are multiple manufacturers for most of the items noted, do you have a budget? What video format (composite, S-Video, component, SDI, HD-SDI, etc.) do you plan on using? These factors will definitely affect what products may be appropriate. FWIW, I have never heard rack mount power controller generically referred to as "Furmans" and I have used and specified a number of power sequencer, 'power conditioner' and rack mount power strip brands over the years (Furman, SurgeX, Lowell, Atlas Sound, Middle Atlantic, Juice Goose, etc.). But it is important to note that Furman, like many manufacturers, offers multiple series and products, for the Furman 'power conditioners' I personally would only consider the PL-PRO series products, it seems to make sense to use 20A rated rather than 15A rated products in commercial facilities where 20A circuits are the norm and I tend to avoid surge suppression products that use only MOVs, if it does use only MOVs for suppression then it is nice to have some verficiation that the protection is still at some nominal level and has not degraded to where it is no longer effective.


----------

